# Relabel Service in Florida



## roxy923 (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any good/professional relabeling services in the North\Central Florida area (or anywhere close)?

I had a local seamstress relabel a shirt and she basically cut out the old one (you can still see the top of the old tag) and sewed in the new one (on top of the tape in a different color). Hahaha

Thanks!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

roxy923 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any good/professional relabeling services in the North\Central Florida area (or anywhere close)?
> 
> I had a local seamstress relabel a shirt and she basically cut out the old one (you can still see the top of the old tag) and sewed in the new one (on top of the tape in a different color). Hahaha
> 
> Thanks!!


Did you ask the seamstress if she could do a better job at removing the old label?


----------



## roxy923 (Sep 11, 2006)

No. I understand there is a machine that relabelers use to do the work. She does not have the machine. I am looking for an all around professional finish.


----------

